# Flour Tortillas



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

After making the tea biscuits earlier, my next task was to whip up some tortillas. These things are so darn easy to make (like pasta) that I don't bother buying them at the store anymore. This also saves a lot of money, as they're less than half the cost when home made and twice as yummy. 

2 cups flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup melted butter (you can use lard, but I like butter better)
about 1/4 cup cold water

1. Combine dry ingredients in a large bowl.
2. Add butter and mix until well blended.
3. Slowly add water, kneading with your hand(s) until dough is smooth.
4. On a well floured countertop, cut dough into 8 equal pieces. 
5. Take one piece and roll it until it's generally round and about 12 inches diameter.
6. Take the metal lid of a 12" skillet and press it over the dough to make a perfect round tortilla.
7. Cook the tortilla on a very hot skillet for about 20-30 seconds, or until small bubbles form.
8. Flip it over and cook for another 15 seconds or so.
9. Remove from heat and wrap in a cloth.
10. repeat steps 5-9 until you have all of them cooked. 

You can store them in the fridge in a 1 gallon ziplock bag, and they'll keep well for a week or two.

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 21, 2009)

When we lived in NM we made these all of the time. Really, they took the place of bread. We had a wood stove on which we made them....yuuuuuuuuummy!


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 21, 2009)

When the tortillas began to inflate while heating by themselves, that is when you really began to know how to make tortillas.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Remember, it's good to use aluminum-free baking powder (e.g. Rumsford)


----------

